# Golf clubs on FlyDubai



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Anyone got any experience taking their clubs on a FlyDubai flight? Is it possible? How much do they charge? Do you have to pre book them? I am travelling to Muscat on Thursday morning. Can't seem to find any proper info on their website.

Thanks in advance lane:


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Lead balloon.... guess I'll call them then!


----------

